# How can I quiet down dual 400c compressors?



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm getting air installed on my CC tomorrow and wanted to get some suggestions on where or how to mount dual 400c compressors and keep them quiet. I'll be keeping my spare and tools. Can anyone post of pics of where or how they mounted their compressors to keep the noise to a minimum?

TIA :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I only have a single 400c compressor, but when i first did my install, i mounted it directly to MDF board and covered it with another piece of MDF (false floor) and it was crazy loud. When i redid my trunk with hardlines, i mounted the compressor on top of some carpet, completely exposed this time, and it is probably half as loud. The compressor itself makes some noise, but the majority of the sound that comes from the compressor seems to be from vibration caused by whatever it is mounted to. Just something to think about.:thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Mounting it outside the car is the best way to keep it the most quiet obviously, however if you go that route make sure the filter is somewhere that will not be exposed to water! :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Mounting them outside the car will definitely make the cabin more quiet, but they'll be really loud outside the car. It's a trade-off i suppose.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

False floor covered on the underside with Dynamat or similar sound deadening should help out a lot, too.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Would the dampening possibly cause overheating? For my setup, though I am not 100% sure on this, my compressor might be in a fairly small area. Are viair compressors prone to overheating or can they deal with smaller spaces?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I have my two mounted externally and the in car noise is pretty quiet. Once I stop the heat shield from buzzing it will be whisper quiet .


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

This is from when I first got my car done. It's a lot cleaner now, lol.










I'm not going to lie, it's pretty damn loud. I have a 3/4" MDF false floor covering it and it's still loud. The only other thing I could think to do, would be cover the bottom side of my floor with dynamat or something similar :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> This is from when I first got my car done. It's a lot cleaner now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second this.
i also had two 400's and it is just way too loud. but fills super quick
i would use some dynamat or sound deading material


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

This: http://www.b-quiet.com/ultimate.html

And then this on top of it: http://www.b-quiet.com/vcomp.html

All around the compressors, including the floor, false floor and sidewalls.

The first gets rid of the vibrations which are a lot of the noise, the second takes all the airborne sounds and sounds from any left over vibrations out.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> This: http://www.b-quiet.com/ultimate.html


If that stuff is like Sorbothane, then it will work great. This is how my single 400C is mounted on strips of sorbothane. It sits inside an aluminum enclosure and is mounted underneath the car.


----------

